

Show HN: Battletapp - Two icons enter... - willtheperson
http://battletapp.com

======
Terpaholic
This is really cleanly done!

Likes:

-> Excellent UI

-> Fantastic Transitions

-> Great fade in/effects on the way out

-> Well done subtle UX elements like moving the icons on mouse over

-> Well done [i] buttons made me curious enough to click on it

Improvements:

-> Maybe touch up the Roger that, let's rumble part to be in white text by default, then like orange or something striking on mouse over

-> Potentially include an about/privacy/disclaimer of referral links (if you use them) to increase user trust - site looked too good to be true.

-> Potentially increase size of "download in the app store"

-> Would love to see top rankings to know what my ratings are going towards; I feel unmotivated to click more than like 6 or 7 once the novelty wears off

-> Would love way to share a comparison I have been shown with friends (Will also increase virality of app), as well as my history

-> Potentially an undo method somehow if the user misclicks, I know I did once

Overall: great job and two thumbs up!

~~~
willtheperson
Thank you so much for the feedback! I was a little nervous submitting this
here, but was hopeful for the constructive critique. Your thought out notes
really made my day :)

------
willtheperson
Love to hear your thoughts & ideas!

